# Rudesheim



## littleowl (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

Charming photos Littleowl, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Lovely buildings!!


----------



## Susie (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for lovely photos-much appreciated!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

Oooh they are glorious photos LO...I have a work colleague  who is married to a German , and they go to Rudeshiem every other year for a few days mainly to visit  the Christmas market.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

The time, attention to detail of Euro buildings are just beautiful.  I love them and hate the thought of what WW2 brought in the way of destruction of so many treasures throughout Europe.


----------



## Jingles (Apr 2, 2015)

What a lovely spot.
Lots of character in those beautiful buildings


----------

